# poor old fella



## Mick87 (Feb 5, 2012)

just came across this on FB the bloke thought it was a tiger snake poor old fella =(


----------



## snake79 (Feb 5, 2012)

That's so damn sad why do people kill snakes? even whether they think it's venomous or not just shouldn't be done all snakes are protected under the 1992 conservation act and could incur a $75,000 fine still doesn't deter the ****ers though does it? $%^ cowboys think it's a macho act how does everyone else feel on this subject????


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 6, 2012)

How come you can't see the rego?
Nothing I can say on that pic and it's seldom I'm lost for words.








Changed my mind, what is the facebook address. We should let him know he needs
to educate himself regarding wildlife


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 6, 2012)

Should of just left the poor bastard alone.


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 6, 2012)

People make no sense..."OH! a big scary snake!...I'm so scared it'll hurt me, BETTER GET CLOSER TOO IT, THAT'LL FIX THE PROBLEM!"

what the hell.


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 6, 2012)

Clown.


----------



## kawasakirider (Feb 6, 2012)

What sort of python is it?


----------



## Pinoy (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks like a Black head . 

That would be enough for me to unfriend on fb.


----------



## slim6y (Feb 6, 2012)

Pinoy said:


> Looks like a Black head .
> 
> That would be enough for me to unfriend on fb.



Before Michael unfriends him - perhaps he could be so kind as to allow us to 'educate' said friend. Because it seems only fair that he realises what he has down was a cowardice act.

So Michael - are you with us?


----------



## Carnelian (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks like a bushie going by the vehicle - pretty typical of 99% of them, bloody rednecks. Out here they still think, & will argue with you, that there is no such thing as a python anymore, they are inter breeding. That is how "lesser known" snakes are found. To them it is either a brown or a black & if they see something different it is a cross. I had a fella trying to tell me that a Collette's was a cross because he had never heard or seem them before & because he was raised in the bush they had to be cross. 
Very uneducated people who think they know everything!


----------



## saratoga (Feb 6, 2012)

stelth said:


> just came across this on FB



Did you black out the number plate or was it posted on FB like that?

Can you let us know where on FB


----------



## oreo1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Beware the red P plater. Poor poor python


----------



## Carnelian (Feb 6, 2012)

You might find the car is used on a farm which might explain why there are no plates.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 6, 2012)

Carnelian said:


> You might find the car is used on a farm which might explain why there are no plates.




The pic has been edited babe, there are 2 blacked out areas.


----------



## Globe (Feb 6, 2012)

The plates are specifically blocked out, horrible to say the least.


----------



## Carnelian (Feb 6, 2012)

OH shoot, thanks guys. I didn't even see that, too busy thinking what a lowlife but that makes him a bigger lowlife. Knows he did the wrong thing.


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Feb 6, 2012)

my mums friend use to live on a farm and the way they kill them is by cracking them like a whip to break there necks
asked them why they dont just live em alone and they said because there too big
what crap is that saying a 2m scrub python is too big.


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 6, 2012)

cant do anything but hope the toaster falls in the bath with him,....


----------



## Mick87 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey guys i blacked out the plates and i have had words with him myself (a friends other half) so i dont want to publicly shame him out of respect for her.. every year i run the reptile section of the roma show to stop this from happening i posted the pic to see if i wasnt the only one out there. 
alot of riggers around Roma and there perty thick when it comes to snakes but with doing the show's ive noticed more people are calling me for removal rather then reaching for the stick or shovel. 
you cant change what is done as long as they learn from it is all that matters to me. it is a shame to loose such a beautiful animal =\



Carnelian said:


> Looks like a bushie going by the vehicle - pretty typical of 99% of them, bloody rednecks. Out here they still think, & will argue with you, that there is no such thing as a python anymore, they are inter breeding. That is how "lesser known" snakes are found. To them it is either a brown or a black & if they see something different it is a cross. I had a fella trying to tell me that a Collette's was a cross because he had never heard or seem them before & because he was raised in the bush they had to be cross.
> Very uneducated people who think they know everything!




ay im a bushie lol hes a roo/ feral pig shooter need i say more (sorry if i offend anyone havnt had the best experence with em)


also im told on a yearly basis that wallumbilla has a population of diamond pythons that are super venomous caus they bred with the red belly blacks . you get some random story's 
*shakes head*



slim6y said:


> Before Michael unfriends him - perhaps he could be so kind as to allow us to 'educate' said friend. Because it seems only fair that he realises what he has down was a cowardice act.
> 
> So Michael - are you with us?



oh i did


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 6, 2012)

Mate that is just stupid. Wanna be overun by rats? Kill the pythons. 

They do a good job and they bother no-one. Unless you're going to eat it I can see no case for killing a big old bhp except ignorance. With a touch of malice. 

GF'd


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 6, 2012)

hey Stelth, maybe we could friend him? : )


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 6, 2012)

And from the thread title i thought it was about some sort of groin injury lol.


----------



## waikare (Feb 6, 2012)

very sad


----------



## slim6y (Feb 7, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> hey Stelth, maybe we could friend him? : )



You don't need to be friends to send a message.... 

Stelth - what did you say to this said friend?


----------

